# Sterilizing bark for terrarium?



## crice (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone know how?


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 17, 2014)

I just leave them in the sun after a power wash.


----------



## crice (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm trying to keep bark and moss on it for more realistic look, any suggestions?? It's 40 here so leaving in sun is a no go as of righ now lol


----------

